# Girls are like Pokemon.



## KingVamp (Mar 17, 2010)

wanting to be in the Pokemon seen ,I was looking for a video showing graphics changes from the first Pokemon till now, no luck , but what I found was this: 








mysticwaterfall found them thx again


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 17, 2010)

How gay can he get?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 17, 2010)

I actually found that quite amusing!


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 17, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats kinda demeaning to women,isn't it? =/


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 17, 2010)

"...but I can't have 6 girls with me at one time..."

I would think this guy definitely does not even have 1 girl with him most of the time.

EDIT: This more what you were originally looking for I think, even if doesn't have the DS games:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-adQjD0UDE...feature=related


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

lol, i never even linked pokemon to human, much less female :| 

It might be demeaning but it's interesting what a person mind goes through when he's bored out of his skull .


----------



## OSW (Mar 17, 2010)

I lol'd. Good stuff


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 17, 2010)

TITS OR GTFO!!11141

Meh, good idea, bad delivery.


----------



## outgum (Mar 17, 2010)

that was amusing XD
ones you can ride like lapras XXD


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 17, 2010)

a mew?

what for?


----------



## zeromac (Mar 17, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> a mew?
> 
> what for?


What else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously this guy is the biggest nerd ever.. He's never going to get laid


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 17, 2010)

Amusing; check!
Idiocy; check!
Terrible; check!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Amusing; check!
> Idiocy; check!
> Terrible; check!


Yeah, pretty much how I see it..

but it did made me laugh


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 17, 2010)

I found that a good view, relating girls to pokemon, hilarious!


----------



## overlord00 (Mar 17, 2010)

i lol'd... and damn straight i want a mew in RL...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 18, 2010)

i still don get the mew part though, could anyone care to explain and if it's too NSFW, mind sending me a pm?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 18, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i still don get the mew part though, could anyone care to explain and if it's too NSFW, mind sending me a pm?


A mew is the rarest pokemon in the game (or at least in red and blue). Well I'm not sure if he would be called rare, seeing as how you can't get a wild one. The only ways that you could obtain him was through a glitch or a Nintendo promotional event.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 18, 2010)

ya, but what does that relate to girls?


----------



## Rabbits_Galore (Mar 18, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> Thats kinda demeaning to women,isn't it? =/


Being demeaning to girls is okay since they demean themselves anyways.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought that dude said that we would get a _Shiny_ Mew.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 18, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way I'd ever get a girl is through a glitch.


----------



## Lelouch (Mar 18, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i still don get the mew part though, could anyone care to explain and if it's too NSFW, mind sending me a pm?



I would compare mew to a rich celebrity, maybe Emma Watson.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 19, 2010)

When I was small I wanted to Ketchup.
And Y'm not going to watch that video.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 19, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, okay, thanks, i guess that applies to me as well..


----------



## Anakir (Mar 19, 2010)

As geeky as that was to me, I found it quite funny. I actually lol'd.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

I really lol'd, but in a way he's right


----------



## soulfire (Mar 19, 2010)

i liked the way how he came up with that stuff XD

and for the people the say he never will get laid he is just making a funny video. don't judge him on that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 19, 2010)

This video is stupid


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 19, 2010)

Lickytungs...xD


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought it was funny, but ya he has to much free time .. that or he really likes pokemon? Or maybe he's onto something!?!?


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 19, 2010)

" If you're really lucky,you can find one that you can ride on,like Lapras"


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 19, 2010)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> "...but I can't have 6 girls with me at one time..."
> 
> I would think this guy definitely does not even have 1 girl with him most of the time.
> 
> ...


Thx , but this may be closer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5GYHEzpQTw&NR=1

both videos going to be added to the 1 post.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 20, 2010)

huh that's odd they didn't show any ingame shots of  Pokemon D/P/Plat


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 20, 2010)

The guy who made that video is probably a fucktard who needs to be slapped,lol.


----------



## da_head (Mar 21, 2010)

lol pretty funny


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> The guy who made that video is probably a fucktard who needs to be slapped,lol.


I hope that was a fail attempt at irony/sarcasm, otherwise you're wrong. He did it for the lulz.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 21, 2010)

lol But he's a retarded nerd,cmon.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

If only girls were as easy to catch as, say, a Rattatta.
But no, they have to be the Raikou and Entei of this world.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> lol But he's a retarded nerd,cmon.


He just likes Pokémon. What's so nerdy about that?


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 21, 2010)

That someone could be so obsessed with Pokemon to make the comparison that he did,lol.I like Pokemon too but you don't see me posting a retarded video like that,lol.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> That someone could be so obsessed with Pokemon to make the comparison that he did,lol.I like Pokemon too but you don't see me posting a retarded video like that,lol.


Well, that's the point of YouTube. Posting embarassing/funny videos of you/other people.


----------



## esoterica (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I get the Mew reference. You can train Mew to learn the exact skills you want right?

Just a guess.


----------



## Prophet (Mar 22, 2010)

Girls are like Pokemon...

...I keep trying to hit them with my balls.

You are welcome and good night.


----------



## lagman (Mar 22, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Girls are like Pokemon...
> 
> ...I keep trying to hit them with my balls.
> 
> You are welcome and good night.



Stay classy San Diego.
Also, I know some girls that look like Jynx.


----------



## Orc (Mar 22, 2010)

tinymonkeyt uses HARDEN!
It's super effective!


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 22, 2010)

People like him are what makes Pokemon look bad,lol.


----------



## Prophet (Mar 22, 2010)

lagman said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the classy version. I was orginally going to mention how they were both easier to catch if you put them to sleep first... but date-rape is never funny.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 22, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt uses HARDEN!
> It's super effective!



What are u replying? or are u spamming ? O.o


----------



## lagman (Mar 22, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> That was the classy version. I was orginally going to mention how they were both easier to catch if you put them to sleep first... but date-rape is never funny.



That's what she said -When she woke up- :x.


----------



## JamesTrain (Mar 27, 2010)

Pokemon, what happened to you...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 4, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt uses HARDEN!
> It's super effective!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> If only girls were as easy to catch as, say, a Rattatta.
> But no, they have to be the Raikou and Entei of this world.



if you aim that low it's shit easy



anyway that guy was pretty funny, and judging by his humor and the fact that he's not bad looking/wears good clothes/ect he probably gets laid far more often than most of the people in this thread who said he doesn't


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 5, 2010)

Lapras, teh ones you can ride...
Lickitounge, which is not something to complain about? Right?


LMFAOOOO IM CRYINNNNN'


----------

